# FreeBSD 11.1-RC3 on a Toshiba Satellite Z30-B-10W



## tingo (Jul 16, 2017)

Just a quick test; I booted FreeBSD 11.1-RC3 (amd64) off a usb memory stick on this machine. After the kernel loads, console output is corrupted (graphics corruption), Ctrl-Alt-Del works, so presumably the keyboard works. To work around the console problem, escape to the boot loader prompt and do

```
gop set 2
gop set 0
boot
```
(I did a more thorough investigation back when I tried  FreeBSD 11.0-release on this machine, from that I know that the modes shown by `gop list` is

```
mode 0: 1920x1080x32
mode 1: 640x480x32
mode 2: 800x600x32
mode 3: 1024x768x32
mode 4: 1280x1024x32
```
and `gop get` says that the machine is in mode 0 initially (after power on), mode 1 doesn't work - it turns off the display (but you can still type "blind"), but mode 2,3 and 4 works. I still doen't know why setting mode 2 then mode 0 works.)

To get the wireless to work, do

```
kldload iwm3160fw
kldload if_iwm
```
then iwm0 will show up in the output of `sysctl net.wlan.devices`.
That's all for now.


----------



## scottro (Jul 16, 2017)

If you look at the iwm man page it will mention that you may need to load firmware.


----------



## tingo (Jul 17, 2017)

If you look at my post, you will see that I have already loaded firmware. :^)
(yes, everything is fine)


----------



## tingo (Jul 31, 2017)

Update: FreeBSD 11.1-release (actually -stable, as I updated from source) works in much the same way. For some reason `gop set 2` in the boot loader console turns of the screen, so now you type `gop set 0` blind. For Xorg, I still have to use the scfb driver, as the intel driver (or is it kms?) doesn't support Broadwell graphics yet.


----------

